#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Prachuap Khiri Khan Hotel

## dirtydog

*ฺBan Good Beach Front Hotel*

123 M.3 Tambol Thongchai, Amphur Bangsapan Prachuabkhirikhan

Tel : +66(0) 3269 5393 

*Prachuap Khiri Khan*

Welcome to .. Ban Good Beach Front Hotel

bangoodbeachfront.com

Have a good day and lets alarm by golden sunrise and lovely sea breeze blew to say good morning.



Have a good night with sexy moon comes to say good night and lay down beneath the stars and the sky.

Have a good time with Ban Good Beach Front Hotel.



" We established Ban Good Beachfront hotel because we would like to see Thai people and foriegners travel southern sea of Thailand. We hope you be happy and have a
good time with family and friends when stay here. Your happiness is ours  :Smile:  "



Prachuabkhirikhan The sandy beach at the central part of the country where is located about 200 kms south of Bangkok Prachuabkhirikhan is the oldest beach resort in the Kingdom of Thailand and become popular as a rainy season retreat.

Ban Krud Beach Almost 165 kms south of Hua Hin, this is wide white sandy with clear water. It has a beachfront road lined with coconut trees and casuarinas trees. You can stroll along the beach to visit different resorts and restaurants in a peaceful atmosphere, which attracts visitors all year round.

----------


## trevor beard

:UK: When I visited this area of Bukn Krut I found the best massage salon EVER.
There are two salons, one for a foot massage and another for the body.
I have a medical condition that I explained to the resident doctor who was fully aware of what it was and treated me personally.
They have English speaking staff, a bar/cafe and bungalows for rent, while I had a foot massage to start with I had a mannicure at the same time, talk about pampered, after the body massage i had a cold pint feeling like a new man.
The beaches are clean and beautiful with no vendors pushing cans of coke under your nose.
There are several ways the locals spell the area name including, Bunk Grood, Ban Krut and others the name i remember most is Smoon Pai Resort because i have booked it for next year for the massage of a lifetime.
If you want to know more call Jip on, 0066 899141583.
Dutch and Danish also spoken here.

----------


## CB79

We stayed in a great little place called Sun Beach Guest House.

:: Welcome to Sun Beach Guesthouse ...

Think it was 700b low season and 800b high season. Really nice rooms, balcony over looking the sea, swimming pool and although not included in the price the breakfasts were tasty.

For a small place really enjoyed my time in Prachuap.

----------

